# Autumn Forest Nymph



## twocolor (Oct 7, 2014)

Sometimes we get so busy that I think we lose some of the passion we started out with.  This mornings session included scouting a new location, a beautiful little red headed baby, and PERFECT lighting!  I left feeling SO refreshed and energized to finish off the season!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 7, 2014)

Long time no see TC!!!  Nice work!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 7, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Long time no see TC!!!  Nice work!




Yeah, someone has to bring home the bacon in this world lol!!  Sometimes I'm lurking in the background, sometimes I'm asleep at the computer, and every once in a blue moon I show up and post lol!


----------



## frommrstomommy (Oct 7, 2014)

beautiful location!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 8, 2014)

frommrstomommy said:


> beautiful location!



Thank you!!  I left for the session an hour earlier than I needed to so I could scout out some locations!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 8, 2014)

Gary A. said:


> Very nice.



Thank you!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 8, 2014)

The first one's a lovely photo as are your other photos I've seen. I think there's more of that bright space than needed above the child in the second one.

I also can't help but see it from my perspective of a background in education/child development birth to 3. From the position of the baby's foot I'd think most likely he/she is working on trying to stay balanced; that and holding onto something (not having the hands free to catch him/herself if need be) depending on the child's age and current stage this could be challenging the baby's balance.

Which is fine, we work on that with kids but obviously this isn't on gym mats. I think a parent could be upset if their child gets hurt on YOUR photo shoot even if it's just an accident and a bump/bruise. Working with other people's kids I think it's necessary to keep in mind how it puts you in a position of responsibility/liability. I'm sure you keep safety in mind, I'd just probably do this with a child that's a little older. (A guideline I'd often use would be to allow them up on something when they're able to swing their legs around and come down feet first.)


----------



## twocolor (Oct 8, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> The first one's a lovely photo as are your other photos I've seen. I think there's more of that bright space than needed above the child in the second one.
> 
> I also can't help but see it from my perspective of a background in education/child development birth to 3. From the position of the baby's foot I'd think most likely he/she is working on trying to stay balanced; that and holding onto something (not having the hands free to catch him/herself if need be) depending on the child's age and current stage this could be challenging the baby's balance.
> 
> Which is fine, we work on that with kids but obviously this isn't on gym mats. I think a parent could be upset if their child gets hurt on YOUR photo shoot even if it's just an accident and a bump/bruise. Working with other people's kids I think it's necessary to keep in mind how it puts you in a position of responsibility/liability. I'm sure you keep safety in mind, I'd just probably do this with a child that's a little older. (A guideline I'd often use would be to allow them up on something when they're able to swing their legs around and come down feet first.)



I completely understand, and you'll be happy to know that mom was hiding behind that rock you see with her hand on baby's back, and my assistant is right out of screen left.  I NEVER, NEVER, EVER put a child or newborn at risk.  I have 5 kids myself, I understand what might make a mom nervous or endanger a child.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 8, 2014)

Very nice capture and the baby is so cute. Meant the first one.


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 8, 2014)

Awesome shots!  I think the second one would be a slight bit better if the super bright top section was cropped out though.  That way the brightest part of the picture is the highlights on the baby.


----------



## pixilstudio (Oct 8, 2014)

have yo considered photoshoping the hz streaks at the top of the first one out? Otherwise i like the first pic


----------



## twocolor (Oct 8, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> Awesome shots!  I think the second one would be a slight bit better if the super bright top section was cropped out though.  That way the brightest part of the picture is the highlights on the baby.


 Thank you.  I was going for airy and artistic sunflare on that second one.  I can crop it down piece of cake!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 8, 2014)

pixilstudio said:


> have yo considered photoshoping the hz streaks at the top of the first one out? Otherwise i like the first pic



Yeah, they are spider webs catching the sun.... and I have considered it.  I guess since they aren't coming across as anything but lines, I'll go pull them out.  Thanks!


----------



## xzyragon (Oct 9, 2014)

twocolor said:


> xzyragon said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome shots!  I think the second one would be a slight bit better if the super bright top section was cropped out though.  That way the brightest part of the picture is the highlights on the baby.
> ...



I think it would work better if the kid was brighter.  He's relatively shadowed, so the first place my eyes go are the super bright highlights at the top


----------



## sm4him (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, you had me hooked at redheaded. 

But now, after reading the other posts, all I can think about is:
How on earth did the mother manage to hide behind that rock???? That is NOT a very big rock.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 9, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Well, you had me hooked at redheaded.
> 
> But now, after reading the other posts, all I can think about is:
> How on earth did the mother manage to hide behind that rock???? That is NOT a very big rock.



haha!!  It actually dips down behind her!  She's sitting up on a little mound of dirt so she's laying flat on her side reaching up with her hand on baby's back.... now you can go back to being hooked at redheaded lol!!


----------



## twocolor (Oct 9, 2014)

xzyragon said:


> twocolor said:
> 
> 
> > xzyragon said:
> ...



Maybe I'll play with a combination of darkening the top and brightening the baby.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 12, 2014)

Even with mom behind the baby, being on the ground where she maybe couldn't get to him fast enough if the baby started to pitch forward, I'd get creative and think about other possibilities for this type shoot. You wouldn't want the baby to accidently go face first into the stones below.

I wouldn't put a baby in or on anything that you otherwise wouldn't put the child in or on, to take photos. If of course an adult is holding the baby that's different.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 12, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Even with mom behind the baby, being on the ground where she maybe couldn't get to him fast enough if the baby started to pitch forward, I'd get creative and think about other possibilities for this type shoot. You wouldn't want the baby to accidently go face first into the stones below.
> 
> I wouldn't put a baby in or on anything that you otherwise wouldn't put the child in or on, to take photos. If of course an adult is holding the baby that's different.



Thanks for your concern.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 12, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Even with mom behind the baby, being on the ground where she maybe couldn't get to him fast enough if the baby started to pitch forward, I'd get creative and think about other possibilities for this type shoot. You wouldn't want the baby to accidently go face first into the stones below.
> 
> I wouldn't put a baby in or on anything that you otherwise wouldn't put the child in or on, to take photos. If of course an adult is holding the baby that's different.



And truly, at the risk of sounding calloused about the safety of children (remember I have 5 of my own) If I have her on the ground, she could pick up a small pebble and place it in her mouth and swallow it before mom could get to her.  Heck, I could have her on the ground in my studio and she could try and stand up and fall and bonk her head, I could put her on a pile of pillows to keep everything nice and soft, and she could put her head down and smother herself.  Heaven only knows if her mom has the baby in a crib with slats farther than 2" apart.  I am sorry, but there is absolutely NO way to keep children safe 100% of the time, and EVERY precaution was taken to keep this beautiful baby safe.  I am confident in my work and my efforts in safety in my photography.

I would love to see you post some of your work.....


----------

